# Bike Shop Haggling Advice Needed! 2011 Cannondale Synapse



## bigD77 (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi All, 

Im looking for a little advice on what's fair for both my LBS and me. I've been in the market for a new Cannondale and came across a 2011 Synapse w/105 at my LBS. Talked with the guy at the shop and he mentioned that they could probably knock 10% off if that's the one i wanted. Retailed for $2150.

It's been test ridden, and they didn't have a 2013 in my size. I dont mind it being ridden and maybe not cosmetically perfect, but 10% seemed a little stingy to me...

I've had work done and bought accessories from this shop and like the guys for the most part, so I dont want to go too far in asking for a discount.

What do you think is fair?

Thanks in advance!!

-Shawn


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

bigD77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for a little advice on what's fair for both my LBS and me. I've been in the market for a new Cannondale and came across a 2011 Synapse w/105 at my LBS. Talked with the guy at the shop and he mentioned that they could probably knock 10% off if that's the one i wanted. Retailed for $2150.
> 
> ...


Yah, 10% is a little cheap. Offer them 75% and have the cash in your hand right then and there. 
If they want your business you will be able to work a deal.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Yah, 10% is a little cheap. Offer them 75% and have the cash in your hand right then and there.
> If they want your business you will be able to work a deal.


Tell 'em to take 20% off and you've got a deal!


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Around here the shops take about 10% off their newest bikes so I'd expect him to go quite a bit lower.

It costs him money to have that bike sitting there and the older it gets the harder it is to sell.
Ride it then go over it really well looking for scratches or imperfections. I'd start with an offer of $1600; that's a little more than 25% off.


----------



## vmps (Feb 15, 2013)

Most of my local shops would knock off way more than 20% for a two year old floor model.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I got about 20% off my 2011 Tarmac in September 2011. 

You can do better. Agree with prior poster. Offer 75% or less.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Discounts really depend upon several factors. One LBS might be quite different from another in terms of things like overhead, inventory, and how affluent the area might be. If you're the owner of a small shop in an economically depressed area, most likely you're just barely hanging on and won't feel too eager to allow for a liberal discount. Even if you're a large LBS with a huge inventory, if you're not selling any bikes or that many accessories, large discounts would seem just a tad unreasonable, I'm sure.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

I bought my 2012 Tarmac in Dec...it technically was a 2012 model purchased in 2012 although the '13 models were out. I managed to get more than 25% off (retail $2750...got it for $2050). It was not a floor model and actually had to be ordered from Specialized.

In other words...if 10% is all your LBS is willing to do on a '11 floor model, I'd tell them where to stick it...


----------



## bigD77 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice so far! Sort of the way I felt...for a 2 year old floor model with 2014's getting ready to come out, 10% just seemed too steep.

This is a busy shop which sells a fair number of bikes. They carry Cannondale, Trek, Cervelo, and Seven. They probably have 80-90 bikes assembled at any given time and are constantly re-merchandising. There must have been 25 people shopping while I was in there today as well as someone being fitted. I cant imagine their overhead being that huge, given the location and staff...but then again, I don't do their books.

I'm going to go for a test ride on Monday and if I like it, the $1600 mark seems like a fair place to start. For me, $1750 would be my dealbreaker number...that's a little less than 20% off. I also like the idea of taking the 10% but asking for some accessories (like a new saddle).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Considering this...

"Talked with the guy at the shop and he mentioned that _they could probably knock 10% off_..."

... and the fact that the bike is (effectively) three model years old, I think the shop is being unrealistic in the bikes market value. 

Nothing wrong with negotiating, so don't be bashful about doing so. I'd start at 25% off and explain why I was slow in upping my offer - mainly, a demo'd '11 model.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Nothing wrong with negotiating, so don't be bashful about doing so. I'd start at 25% off and explain why I was slow in upping my offer - mainly, a demo'd '11 model.


Yes, I didn't explain it well in my other post but you want to look for scratches or marks to use as negotiating tools.
Find every imperfection you can: crankarms often get scratched by shoes, downtubes get paint chips from stones, etc.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Remember- the key to negotiating is to be simply willing to buy a bike somewhere else. So, really, you need some comparables - bikes elsewhere that you'd be happier buying if they don't give you the price you want on the Cannondale.

If there's nothing in the town you'd rather have, the simple fact is that the Cannondale is more valuable to you because of that, and in the end, you shouldn't sweat over a couple hundred dollars.

If there are other options at prices you like better, the Cannondale is worth less to you. These are just facts you need to keep in mind.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

bigD77 said:


> Thanks for the advice so far! Sort of the way I felt...for a 2 year old floor model with 2014's getting ready to come out, 10% just seemed too steep.
> 
> This is a busy shop which sells a fair number of bikes. They carry Cannondale, Trek, Cervelo, and Seven. They probably have 80-90 bikes assembled at any given time and are constantly re-merchandising. There must have been 25 people shopping while I was in there today as well as someone being fitted. I cant imagine their overhead being that huge, given the location and staff...but then again, I don't do their books.
> 
> I'm going to go for a test ride on Monday and if I like it, the $1600 mark seems like a fair place to start. For me, $1750 would be my dealbreaker number...that's a little less than 20% off. I also like the idea of taking the 10% but asking for some accessories (like a new saddle).


Good Idea! Start with the $1600 (actually show him sixteen Benjamins). If he sounds like he's hesitant, then increase your offer by fifty bucks. If he still balks, then continue to gradually increase your offer by fifty bucks, like every five minutes, until you get to $1750. IMHO your final offer should be something like $1850 OTD. Whenever he gives you a bargaining price, just say, "Ok, out the door!"...At least that way, he'll eat the tax!


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Seems high. I recently bought a 2012 Fuji Altamira for way below MSRP. It was originally marked $2299, then down to $1899 and I got it for $1399 and they threw in shoes, pedals, computer, lights, a bottle cage and 2 pair of riding shorts. 

Also of note, this bike should have had a black/red frame, but the shop damaged the frame at some point while it was in inventory and the frame was replaced with an all black frame. That seemed to turn off some people but I ended up with a great deal


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Zeet said:


> Good Idea! Start with the $1600 (actually show him sixteen Benjamins). If he sounds like he's hesitant, then increase your offer by fifty bucks. If he still balks, then continue to gradually increase your offer by fifty bucks, like every five minutes, until you get to $1750. IMHO your final offer should be something like $1850 OTD. Whenever he gives you a bargaining price, just say, "Ok, out the door!"...At least that way, he'll eat the tax!


Yeah, if you show him a pimp wad of cash he'll be super impressed! Then imagine how much more impressed he'll be when you pull another crumpled up bill out of your pocket. Add to that the ability to repeat this gesture every five minutes for 10 minutes... a staggering demonstration! A shop owner has probably never seen so much actual currency in his whole life. If he doesn't faint dead away on the spot, the bike will be yours!

PS - be sure to refer to the bills a "Benjamins" as that will communicate to the shop owner that you are super financially saavy, and that he shouldn't try to pull any fancy tricks on you.


----------



## vmps (Feb 15, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Discounts really depend upon several factors. One LBS might be quite different from another in terms of things like overhead, inventory, and how affluent the area might be. If you're the owner of a small shop in an economically depressed area, most likely you're just barely hanging on and won't feel too eager to allow for a liberal discount. Even if you're a large LBS with a huge inventory, if you're not selling any bikes or that many accessories, large discounts would seem just a tad unreasonable, I'm sure.


If you're just hanging on, one factor could be poor inventory management-- like tying up capital in stock that won't sell.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

I was in the similar situation as you. Just bought a bike at a bike shop for big wad of cash. Don’t be afraid to haggle. Ask what the best they can do for you is? Then offer less in cash, play the game. I hate playing it but it needs to be played.

Beware there are a lot of fussy bike shops out there who will throw a hissy fit, they do not deserve your or any business in my humble opinion. I went way out of my way into the next-door tax-free state to look at a bike, just not to shop at a bike shop that treated me wrong years ago. It is amazing how some bike shops will treat customers, bad press/word of mouth can do a whole lot more damage then most realize. Just like good press can be a solid foundation for a successful business.

I tried to buy at a big LBS where I know the owner and I have been loyal to for a while. I laid out all the options I was looking, different bikes, switching around parts etc. The guy got a feel for what I was willing to spend and tried to milk me for every last penny I had and then some. He lost the sale, pissed me off and lost a loyal customer. I went to quite a few over the past month, some are willing to play ball just a bit, some are condescending dirt bags, some will try to rob you blind, some will actually have some smoking deal on something you were not even considering, some will actually play ball for real and give you the smoking deal you are looking for. 

Don’t let anyone know how much you are actually willing to spend. Don’t let anyone pressure you into a sale. They need you way way more than you need them. Bike shops need to know their place.

Having said I used to buy only online, but in the past year or two I have been trying to buy local as much as possible. More often than not it makes more financial sense. Some bike shops are catching on and pricing products in direct competition with online retailers.

FWIW I bought my carbon Scott CR1 with 105 for $1400 when the MSRP was like $2100, all because of a little scratch on the top tube.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

vmps said:


> If you're just hanging on, one factor could be poor inventory management-- like tying up capital in stock that won't sell.


There are indeed many variables to consider...


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

RJP Diver said:


> Yeah, if you show him a pimp wad of cash he'll be super impressed! Then imagine how much more impressed he'll be when you pull another crumpled up bill out of your pocket. Add to that the ability to repeat this gesture every five minutes for 10 minutes... a staggering demonstration! A shop owner has probably never seen so much actual currency in his whole life. If he doesn't faint dead away on the spot, the bike will be yours!
> 
> PS - be sure to refer to the bills a "Benjamins" as that will communicate to the shop owner that you are super financially saavy, and that he shouldn't try to pull any fancy tricks on you.


Of course, this guy has seen stacks of bills before, as he's a businessman. However, the actual sight of cash does actually physically excite certain people. Especially certain specific business people. Human beings are quite naturally impressed with money, wealth, and status. We quite often like to display our wealth in the form of lavish homes, expensive toys, and fashionable clothing. For most of us, seeing a stack of cash, never gets old. It elicits the same response we exude when we see a familiar face driving a brand new Lamborghini or Rolls Royce. I paid cash for my home and got an 18% discount from a wealthy broker. Using the "Pimp" vernacular most probably won't get you very far. However, everybody understands the "Benjamins"!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Zeet said:


> Of course, this guy has seen stacks of bills before, as he's a businessman. However, the actual sight of cash does actually physically excite certain people.


Yah, I see that much cash and I find it difficult to sit for a few minutes.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Yah, I see that much cash and I find it difficult to sit for a few minutes.


Yeah, that's why I stopped going to stripper bars!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Zeet said:


> Yeah, that's why I stopped going to stripper bars!


Were you a patron or employee?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Were you a patron or employee?


Have you already forgotten all the dollar bills I've thrown your way? Me and the boys used to have such good times with you! OMG! How soon you girls do forget!?! You were such a good looker back then! So ah...How's the kids?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Zeet said:


> Have you already forgotten all the dollar bills I've thrown your way? Me and the boys used to have such good times with you! OMG! How soon you girls do forget!?! You were such a good looker back then! So ah...How's the kids?


Sorry,

You must have me confused with someone else with an adams apple and mustache.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tihsepa said:


> Sorry,
> 
> You must have me confused with someone else with an adams apple and mustache.


No, Tihsepa! That Adam's Apple and moustache quite naturally came, after your gender reassignment surgery. You can't hide the past with gender reassignment!


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, this conversation has suddenly taken an odd turn.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Have a contingency plan if the LBS won't do better than a 10% discount. If you really want this bike but are hesitant about their price, you should definitely request that they offer lifetime free maintenance (excluding the cost of parts) for as long as you own the bike, and get it in writing. Now, if they already offer that service, then that argument fails. However, you do always have the option of presenting the argument that you can just walk and buy elsewhere. It scares some business owners, but it doesn't scare everyone. What you need to do is put this in perspective with a sensitivity for the LBS, and the facts combined with that sensitivity will create impact. What do I mean by that? Here's what I would say to the sales person: "Look, I don't think 10% off on a bike that is almost three model years old is a fair deal for me. I realize that you guys have to make a profit, but I don't NEED to buy from here. I'd like to since you've used up your time and expertise finding me the right bike that fits me, but I could always buy from another shop or online, especially now that I know what size and geometry best works for me. I have $1600 cash for right-here-right-now business. Your shop won't have to pay credit card fees, and you'll have the money in house. Plus, I think you'd agree that some money is better than no money at all. At the end of the day, though, I don't have to buy from you, but you guys have to pay the bills. Deal?" Then reach out your hand for a shake and don't say another word. Whoever speaks first after that is the one who loses.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

SauronHimself said:


> Whoever speaks first after that is the one who loses.


And therein lies the problem - why does someone have to "lose" when a bike is purchased?


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

RJP Diver said:


> And therein lies the problem - why does someone have to "lose" when a bike is purchased?


Because it's called fair trade within a Capitalistic environment where one has the liberty to use one's ingenuity and creativity to profit in order to advance one's happiness and status, or lie dormant, or be foolish, only to become the prey of the amazingly dynamic, human machine, powered by economic prosperity.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

RJP Diver said:


> And therein lies the problem - why does someone have to "lose" when a bike is purchased?


I'm referring to who loses the advantage in negotiations. You'll see it a lot in car sales where the sales person presents the Four Square to the customer in a textbook fashion and then hands them the pen to sign without saying another word. That silence is awkward for both parties, so one of them will eventually try to break the tension by speaking. However, whoever speaks first is the one who gives the other person ammo to close them.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

SauronHimself said:


> Have a contingency plan if the LBS won't do better than a 10% discount. If you really want this bike but are hesitant about their price, you should definitely request that they offer *lifetime free maintenance* (excluding the cost of parts) *for as long as you own the bike*, and get it in writing. Now, if they already offer that service, then that argument fails. However, you do always have the option of presenting the argument that you can just walk and buy elsewhere. It scares some business owners, but it doesn't scare everyone. What you need to do is put this in perspective with a sensitivity for the LBS, and the facts combined with that sensitivity will create impact. What do I mean by that? Here's what I would say to the sales person: "Look, I don't think 10% off on a bike that is almost three model years old is a fair deal for me. I realize that you guys have to make a profit, but I don't NEED to buy from here. I'd like to since you've used up your time and expertise finding me the right bike that fits me, but I could always buy from another shop or online, especially now that I know what size and geometry best works for me. I have $1600 cash for right-here-right-now business. Your shop won't have to pay credit card fees, and you'll have the money in house. Plus, I think you'd agree that some money is better than no money at all. At the end of the day, though, I don't have to buy from you, but you guys have to pay the bills. Deal?" Then reach out your hand for a shake and don't say another word. Whoever speaks first after that is the one who loses.


Really? Free labor for as long as he owns the bike, in return for another hundred or two hundred off on the bike? You do realize that mechanics actually get paid to work, right? And the shop owner has to buy all the tools they use. And pay for the shop the work is done in, right? Why do people insist on devaluing service like it's worthless? 
I agree the 10% off for a bike that old is a joke, so unless the shop owner wants that bike to be in shop 5 years from now he's going to have to discount it 20-25%...or more.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> Really? Free labor for as long as he owns the bike, in return for another hundred or two hundred off on the bike? You do realize that mechanics actually get paid to work, right? And the shop owner has to buy all the tools they use. And pay for the shop the work is done in, right? Why do people insist on devaluing service like it's worthless?
> I agree the 10% off for a bike that old is a joke, so unless the shop owner wants that bike to be in shop 5 years from now he's going to have to discount it 20-25%...or more.


If some shops are willing to offer lifetime free maintenance, then it's not unreasonable to at least ask for it when negotiating at a shop where they don't offer it or if you're not sure. The worst they can say is no. When I grew up in NJ there were three shops which I patronized: Cycle Corner of Frenchtown (formerly Freemans Bike Shop), Petes Bike Shoppe, and The Somerville Cyclery. All of them offered lifetime free maintenance if you bought a bike from them. I don't know if they still offer it today since I haven't lived in NJ in over six years, but the fact is that shops do offer it.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Zeet said:


> Because it's called fair trade within a Capitalistic environment where one has the liberty to use one's ingenuity and creativity to profit in order to advance one's happiness and status, or lie dormant, or be foolish, only to become the prey of the amazingly dynamic, human machine, powered by economic prosperity.


But why does one guy have to "lose" in order for the other one to "advance one's happiness"?


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> Really? Free labor for as long as he owns the bike, in return for another hundred or two hundred off on the bike? You do realize that mechanics actually get paid to work, right? And the shop owner has to buy all the tools they use. And pay for the shop the work is done in, right? *Why do people insist on devaluing service like it's worthless? *
> I agree the 10% off for a bike that old is a joke, so unless the shop owner wants that bike to be in shop 5 years from now he's going to have to discount it 20-25%...or more.


I think it has to do with the fact that most of these people have never actually had a "real" job doing "real" work in their lives. They push paper, shuffle numbers, stroke egos. They seem to think that mechanics work for smiles and the occasional six pack of mass produced IPA. 

I get paid for everything that I do. You _earn_ free service or perks with me.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

LBS just emailed me
4th of July sale 20% off all bikes.


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

2014 Cannondale Synapse is a whole new model. You should do really good on any older model. Do a quick search on the internet for prices on them. I see 2013 marked down 20% already, 2012 down 25-40%. Buyers market for an older model Synapse.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

JacksonDodge said:


> I think it has to do with the fact that most of these people have never actually had a "real" job doing "real" work in their lives. They push paper, shuffle numbers, stroke egos. They seem to think that mechanics work for smiles and the occasional six pack of mass produced IPA.
> 
> I get paid for everything that I do. You _earn_ free service or perks with me.


Sweeping generalizations unsupported by evidence coupled with glaring ego issues are great values to teach new cyclists. What other gems do you have? :17:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

JacksonDodge said:


> I think it has to do with the fact that most of these people have never actually had a "real" job doing "real" work in their lives. They push paper, shuffle numbers, stroke egos. They seem to think that mechanics work for smiles and the occasional six pack of mass produced IPA.
> 
> I get paid for everything that I do. You _earn_ free service or perks with me.


Translation: if you don't do what I do for a living, you're not really working and certainly can't understand basic economics or business principles as well as I can because I'm a REAL worker.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

If the guy is saying he'd have to "check with the manager" to get you better than 10% off, then ask for the manager and deal with him. IMO, many times the guy working the sales floor isn't in a position to cut the big deals. Or, that person is waiting for a buddy to come up with that 75% price and then he'll get the manager to cut a deal with his friend or something. Step up...haggle!

I don't know if its a carbon or an aluminum Synapse, but I really like my aluminum Synapse. Its been great so far!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Camilo said:


> Translation: if you don't do what I do for a living, you're not really working and certainly can't understand basic economics or business principles as well as I can because I'm a REAL worker.


If I was at a computer that would get a rep.


----------



## JacksonDodge (Mar 26, 2006)

Camilo said:


> Translation: if you don't do what I do for a living, you're not really working and certainly can't understand basic economics or business principles as well as I can because I'm a REAL worker.



Yup. That about sums it up.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

Camilo said:


> Remember- the key to negotiating is to be simply willing to buy a bike somewhere else.


Or... _to just walk away_. You're too eager to buy that bike.... they have no reason to discount anymore.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

He is trying to take to the cleaners. The one you are looking at is one model up from mine and I bought mine in the fall of 2011 and I paired $1,347. So either start around $1,400 or look somewhere else. Remember that bike is basically 3 years old.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

bigD77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for a little advice on what's fair for both my LBS and me. I've been in the market for a new Cannondale and came across a 2011 Synapse w/105 at my LBS. Talked with the guy at the shop and he mentioned that they could probably knock 10% off if that's the one i wanted. Retailed for $2150.
> 
> ...


No, not even close to being fair! Geez, I saw a 2012 in my local store with $700 taken off and they only want to knock 10% off a 2011? I would offer them $1000 off retail and let them counter offer, if they don't budge below $700 off walk and never do business with that store because they will rip you on everything you buy there. 

Here is a brand new 2011 model that never sold, check out the price: Cannondale Synapse Alloy 5


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I bought a 2011 BMC back in January and got just over 30% off MRSP and it's never been ridden. Make an offer that you feel is fair (I say at least 30% off) and stick to your guns and be willing to walk out the door leaving your offer on the table. Sometimes if they have some time to think it over, they just may take your offer rather than be stuck with it for another year or two.


----------



## timeless (Jun 2, 2007)

bigD77 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im looking for a little advice on what's fair for both my LBS and me. I've been in the market for a new Cannondale and came across a 2011 Synapse w/105 at my LBS. Talked with the guy at the shop and he mentioned that they could probably knock 10% off if that's the one i wanted. Retailed for $2150.
> 
> ...


Just wow is that price a rip off. 
I got my 2012 SuperSix right after than 2013 came out for about 25% off. To make it even better the shop was willing to order me the 2012 from Cannondale and still give me that deal. Hell that deal is the entire reason I have a carbon bike over an aluminum is because the Supersix was cheaper than the 2013 Caad 10. 

Also the shop should be willing to order you a bike in your size. It only takes maybe a week to come in.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeet said:


> Yeah, that's why I stopped going to stripper bars!


I got kicked out for trying to throw coins in the slots.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Zeet said:


> Good Idea! Start with the $1600 (actually show him sixteen Benjamins). If he sounds like he's hesitant, then increase your offer by fifty bucks. If he still balks, then continue to gradually increase your offer by fifty bucks, like every five minutes, until you get to $1750. IMHO your final offer should be something like $1850 OTD. Whenever he gives you a bargaining price, just say, "Ok, out the door!"...At least that way, he'll eat the tax!


He doesn't technically "eat the tax", instead the bike is "never sold".


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

9W9W said:


> He doesn't technically "eat the tax", instead the bike is "never sold".


He does have to pay tax on inventory which is why stores have inventory clearance sales so they don't have get taxed on a lot of inventory because they sell much of it. After inventory is taken then they restock again.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

9W9W said:


> He doesn't technically "eat the tax", instead the bike is "never sold".


Tax is paid on everything legally sold over the counter. In reality, he really doesn't "eat the tax". Instead, he pays less tax on an item sold for much less cash. The bike has to get sold, one way or another...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Just so you are aware, the new 2014 with 105, which has been improved in many ways will come in at roughly that same price if you can wait for delivery.


----------



## KY TREK 1.2 (Jul 20, 2013)

You should have them knock off that 10% then see if they will throw something else in. If you need a helmet or jersey they are more likely to throw in a $100 jersey than take off $100 so that would be a good idea.


----------



## campnrp (Aug 3, 2013)

We have a couple of bike shops that actually offer free lifetime maintenance on the bike. I have a bike about 10 years old that I have gone back every year without any issues. 



cxwrench said:


> Really? Free labor for as long as he owns the bike, in return for another hundred or two hundred off on the bike? You do realize that mechanics actually get paid to work, right? And the shop owner has to buy all the tools they use. And pay for the shop the work is done in, right? Why do people insist on devaluing service like it's worthless?
> I agree the 10% off for a bike that old is a joke, so unless the shop owner wants that bike to be in shop 5 years from now he's going to have to discount it 20-25%...or more.


----------



## campnrp (Aug 3, 2013)

I am wondering how this went for you there is a 2012 6.2 the lbs has that they are asking 3000 for. I am kind of wondering if they will come down now that the 2014s are coming in and even the 4.2 seem to be upgraded so far in the last couple years.


----------

